

Apps to Build in a Bad Economy - Readmore
http://embought.com/blog/show/17?t=Apps-to-Build-in-a-Bad-Economy

======
timcederman
Frugality apps are cringeworthy. Thankfully the article finished with "Maybe
we should all start working on the "next big thing" that's going to change the
world and usher in the new new era of the Web." Absolutely.

~~~
lunaru
Couldn't agree more. That said, there's plenty of room for modest plays that
aren't the grand slam.

